# Easiest spray sealant around?



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Is it still something like gtechniq c2v3? I dont have the time any more to wax. Maybe I'm the summer when I've a little more light but I look after my son during the day and work every evening. He's not really old enough to help (18m). I've even swapped my car for a new one with less swirls. I spent a while prepping my new car and stuck on some cquartz uk which is holding upnwell but then I have my wife's car, my sisters and my mums which I wash. I used some left over reload on theirs at the weekend but I'm not a fan. It's ok in the warmer months but smeary in damp conditions. Ps - I know less is more. I'm tempted to buy something else now. i had bsd but ran out. I'm not convinced it's a proper sealant being sold as a detailer either, yes rain beads but does It protect?


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

If you want easy, durable, cheap, then I can really recommend Synth-Seal from Auto Glanz. It's a "cream" sealant rather than a spray on, but just applying it via an MF or foam applicator is very very easy, as is buffing it off. Nice look, not too "glassy". Good compromise of beading / sheeting. Photos here :thumb:


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Hi steelghost, unfortunatly I don't think a cream is quick enough. I may as well use an easy wax like britemax vantage as it's just as quick. Literally mean like a squirt per panel and buff.


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

Gyeon Wetcoat has to be the easiest to use. Spray on after you've washed and rinsed your car, then rinse off (preferably jet wash).


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Plus one here for wetcoat or Bouncers bead juice as it can be used dry or wet but spray on and rinse off it doesn't come easier :thumb:


----------



## Turbo Tony (Mar 20, 2012)

Do you have a foam gun? You could try one of the new hydrophobic snow foams. The idea is after washing the car, you foam again with the hydrophobic foam and it leaves a coat of slippery stuff on your car.

I've just purchased a bottle of the Fireball one to give it a try - sounds perfect for winter.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Guitarjon said:


> Hi steelghost, unfortunatly I don't think a cream is quick enough. I may as well use an easy wax like britemax vantage as it's just as quick. Literally mean like a squirt per panel and buff.


If you're going to do one "squirt" per panel then to get anything like even coverage you're going to have to spread it around, then buff it off. And if you're going to do that, you may as well apply it directly to an applicator and spread that around. With something like Synth Seal you can do the whole car and come back two hours later after little one is in bed and buff it off in one go, it won't mind.

Then you can use Car Chem Hydrocoat, Gyeon Wet Coat, Auto Glanz Hyd-Re-Seal or Bouncers Bead Juice to maintain it for as long as you want. But Synth-Seal is looking very good on my Mum's car after 6 weeks of winter weather and no washing whatsoever.

I feel your pain re time, I have a three year old and an 18-month old myself :doublesho

As an alternative thought, Wowo's QD seems to give good enough protection and beading that you could just apply that every month, and it would do the trick.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Fireball Nano Coat is super easy and lasted 9 months on my car before I removed it and reapplied for the summer. Needs protection from rain for 12 hours but so worth it. Love this product.

Autoperfekt N1 Cote is also another to consider. Offers up to 12 months protection and again super easy. 

Both bead really well if that's your thing too.


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

It's not a sealant but Optimum Car Wax is awesome for protection and gloss just spray it on you don't even have to buff it off and you get 5 month's protection it's my go to atm :thumb:


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

sean ryan said:


> It's not a sealant but Optimum Car Wax is awesome for protection and gloss just spray it on you don't even have to buff it off and you get 5 month's protection it's my go to atm :thumb:


Its advertised to give 5 months but un real life its more like 6-8 weeks. It is easy to use but it can cause streaks at the end of the bottle. I rather use opti-seal because it doesnt have streaking issues.


----------



## Citygo (Jan 13, 2014)

Ive just switched from c2v3. Used it for a good few months on a dark blue car. While it was easy to use and offered great reflectivity it left me a little flat. 

Bouncers is where it's at!


----------



## Citygo (Jan 13, 2014)

Alternatively have a look at powermaxed winter coat


----------



## Moet1974 (Sep 13, 2015)

Tac Systems Moonlight far and away the best spray I've used. With a 25% silica content. It's very nearly a coating in a spray. Very easy to use but does like a bit of curing time. Not the glossiest of products but really helps to keep the car much cleaner especially at this time of year.:thumb:


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Gyeon can coat?


----------



## cargainz (Jul 25, 2016)

Guitarjon said:


> ..... I'm tempted to buy something else now. i had bsd but ran out. I'm not convinced it's a proper sealant being sold as a detailer either, yes rain beads *but does It protect?*


What do you define as "protect"?






A £3 hard-shell paste wax will protect the car (but application is not the easiest but it still protects), just as much as a £20/£200 wax but the gloss, flake pop, depth etc are going to be different.

So whilst you can by all means look for a sealant, its not only sealants that protect the car, QDs also add/top-up protection. Polished Bliss have a good explanation



> Quick detailing is a term used to describe how you can maintain the appearance of your car after washes using products that you simply spray on and then immediately buff off using a plush microfibre towel. The term was coined in the US in the early 1980s when the first spray and wipe products were released onto the car care market. These products were intended to serve two main purposes. Firstly, their use was recommended after washing and drying, as their special formulations enabled them to quickly and easily remove water spots and add extra glossiness to the finish. Secondly, their use was recommended every few days to remove light dust and fresh road grime and negate the need for regular washing. This was marketed as a lifestyle advantage for busy people with little or no time for car care and those living in areas subject to seasonal water shortages.
> 
> These intended uses remain equally valid today, but have evolved in line with advances in the marketplace. For example, many quick detailing products now also add a layer of sealant or wax protection, meaning that topping up your protection can now be done quickly and easily after each wash. This means that it is now possible to extend the life of underlying sealant and wax layers almost indefinitely, which is certainly a benefit for busy people who struggle to find the time for sealing and waxing after washes. Moreover, advanced products are currently being released onto the market that promise to enable you to safely and effectively wash your car without the need for buckets or a hose; instead you simply wipe your car clean. These so called waterless wash products feature advanced blends of emulsifiers, surfactants and lubricating oils that loosen dirt and grime and enable it to be safely wiped away without adding fine scratches to underlying surfaces.


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

A&J said:


> Its advertised to give 5 months but un real life its more like 6-8 weeks. It is easy to use but it can cause streaks at the end of the bottle. I rather use opti-seal because it doesnt have streaking issues.


That's weird it has never streaked on me and i use it on dark car's and bright car's i must be lucky :lol: Yea it say's 5 month's but i apply it weekly the beading when it rain's is awesome and the gloss it give's is very very good i love the stuff i just bought another gallon tonight :thumb:


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

Bouncers bead juice or TAC water glass are good


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

Prima's HydroMax? Spray, wipe, done.


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Maybe a bit too old school for most on here nowadays but Zaino Z-CS is a WOWA product and you can't get much quicker than that.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Optimum Opti seal is great.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Dodo's future armour is very durable, just spray level it then buff. Can also do it on a wet car too. 


Gonz.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

This...versatility is great and using the lance application method literally couldn't be quicker. You then have the option of a more conventional application and you can also put it in your wash bucket.

http://www.saverschoiceuk.com/autom...leen-detail-purity-x-polymer-concentrate.html


----------



## simonvespa (Apr 18, 2012)

MDC250 said:


> This...versatility is great and using the lance application method literally couldn't be quicker. You then have the option of a more conventional application and you can also put it in your wash bucket.
> 
> http://www.saverschoiceuk.com/autom...leen-detail-purity-x-polymer-concentrate.html


Another vote for Purity X here - surprised it took so long to appear on the list!

So easy to apply and good shine, beading and protection. Applied via a lance makes large vehicles a breeze!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Optimum Opti Seal or the Zaino Z-CS version. 1 spray on the pad, wipe over thinly, walk away, job done.... I can do my huge estate in 5 mins with zero effort.


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Primo hydromax spray on wet of dry wipe of


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

A&J said:


> Its advertised to give 5 months but un real life its more like 6-8 weeks. It is easy to use but it can cause streaks at the end of the bottle. I rather use opti-seal because it doesnt have streaking issues.


Streaking? Something is wrong, only time I ever had streaking was when I used too much and spray a door about 4 times. I rarely buff OCW


----------

